# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Proverba

## FLORIRI

Pa vuajtje ska shkence

Eshte bukur me qene musafir por me mire ne shtepi

Jeto nje shekull-Studio nje shekull

Ne cdo shaka,ka dicka te vertet

Ne manastirin e tjetrit nuk ecet me ligjet e tua

Kalit dhuruar si shihen dhembet

Miqte njihen ne fatkeqesi

----------


## FLORIRI

Nese ndjek dy lepuj,nuk kap asnjerin

Si e gjen,ashtu e humb

Per te gjithe rezultati kurorezon punen

Konciziteti eshte vellai talentit

Zoti ndihmon ata qe ndihmojne vetveten

Duaje pasardhesin si veten tende

Eshte me i mire nje zog ne dore se sa nje torte ne qiell

----------


## FLORIRI

Jo c'do gje qe shndrin,eshte ar

Ska te varfer pa pasuri

Ska tym pa zjarr

Nuk gjykohet ne baze te fjaleve,por ne baze te veprave

Hapja deren,dhe mberrin fatkeqesia

Kush shkon ngadale,shkon larg

Jashte shikimit,jashte mendjes

----------


## FLORIRI

Nuk i mesohen truke te reja,nje qeni te vjeter

Kurajo pushton qytetet

Asgje eshte e pamundur per ate qe ka vullnet

Leket ndahen shpejt prej budallait

Me c'qellim te gatuash kur tigani eshte i piset?Kujt i duhen praktikat fetare nese zemra nuk eshte e paster?

Mos bej njeri te derdh lot per ty,perendia do ti numeroj nje me nje

Me gjelin pa gjelin,Zoti gjithnje sjell nje dite te re

----------


## fjollat

> Hapja deren,dhe mberrin fatkeqesia


Unë e di pak më ndryshe këtë "Kur vjen e keqja, hapja derën" (me kuptimin se nuk e ndal dot, por është më mirë të pajtohesh me të)




> Kush shkon ngadale,shkon larg


Një verzion tjetër "Gjërat e mira vijnë ngadal"




> Jashte shikimit,jashte mendjes


Larg syve, larg zemrës  :buzeqeshje: 

ps, firma jote qenka proverbë më vete... lol

----------


## FLORIRI

Kush justifikohet nuk gezon reputacion te mire

Largoje te keqen prej tjetrit sepse e mundon si ty

Talenti i madh don kohe qe te arrihet

Varferia nuk eshte pandershmeri,pandershmeri eshte nje varferi pa ambicione

Kush njeh tjeret eshte erudit,kush njeh veten eshte i urte

Mblidhe diturine ashtu sic do te mblidhje pasurine

Te menjanosh ofendimin e dikujt qe i trembesh nuk eshte durim,te menjanosh ofendimin e dikujt qe si trembesh eshte durimi i vertete.

----------


## FLORIRI

Njeriu qe ka ekuiliber te qendrueshem,nuk turbullohet lehte

Ai qe din nuk flet,ai qe flet nuk din

Njeriu guximtar nuk eshte i dhunshem,luftetari i mire se humb kurre qetesine

Mos flit per suksesin tend nje te deshtuari,mos harro deshtimet e tua para se te arrije suksesin

Njeriu qe nuk shijon momentet e tij te bukura,nuk mund te quhet me fat

Njeriu qe ben shume gabon shume,njeriu qe ben pak gabon pak,njeriu qe sben asgje nuk gabon ne asgje  :ngerdheshje: 

Njeriu me deshira te crregullta nuk mund te bej gjeste bujare

----------


## FLORIRI

Njeriu qe flet shume,nuk mund te kete mendime te qendrueshme

Gjykates i mire tek njerezit eshte ai qe korrigjon ate qe ndjen me ate qe sheh,gjykates i keq eshte ai qe korrupton ate qe sheh me ate qe ndjen

Njerezit inteligjent turbullohen shpesh

Njerezit e shkathet mundohen shpesh

Ai qe mbledh pasuri eshte i pasur,por i varfer shpirterisht.Ai qe eshte i varfer eshte i pasur shpirterisht

Kush ska respekt per vetveten therret turpin mbi te,kush s'eshte roje i vetvetes thrret shkaterrimin e tij,kush s'eshte i kenaqur do te arrije,kush nuk eshte i sigurte mbi korrektesine e vetes do te mesoje shume gjera

----------


## FLORIRI

Te qenit njeri eshte motiv i mjaftueshem i trishtimit

Kush nuk kujton te miren qe i eshte bere,eshte i varfer shpirterisht

Nese je i pasur han kur deshiron,nese je i varfer han kur mundesh

Nese lexoni ne ndonje liber qe nje njeri qe kendon eshte me te vertet i lumtur,kush e ka shkruajtu eshte nje enderrimtar qe nuk do te mund te bente dicka te vlefshme dhe per njemije vjet

Nese lexoni ne nje liber qe nje i ri i pergjigjet me urtesi nje te vjetri,dinie qe ai qe e ka shkruajtur nuk ka pasur femije

Nese lexoni ne nje liber qe babai e don femije edhe kur ky i fundit nuk beson ne kete madje sillet dhe keq,dinie qe ky qe e ka shkruajtur eshte patjeter nje i mencur

----------


## FLORIRI

Vetem njeriu i virtytshem di te dashuroje dhe te urreje

Njeriu i ndershem eshte i vone ne te folur e i shpejte ne te vepruar

Ne dy vende do ta njihni mikun e vertet:kur te jeni ne shtrat i semure dhe kur te jeni ne burg

Per nje njeri injorant,injoranca e tij eshte prone private.Mos ja prekni sepse ne syte e tij eshte aq e shtrenjte sa familja

Mendimi e ben njeriun me te madh se mali

Madheshtia e njeriut eshte aq e madhe sa qe shihet dhe kur eshte ne mjerim

Kur njeriu vuan duhet te kete durim dhe shprese sepse dita vjen gjithnje mbas nates

Dashuria ne jeten e nje burri ka njefare vlere ndersa ne jeten e nje gruaje eshte gjithcka

----------


## FLORIRI

Asnje zemer e kesaj bote nuk eshte e afte te dashuroje ashtu sic don por ashtu sic mundet

Ka gjithnje pak cmenduri ne dashuri,dhe ka gjithnje shume arsye ne cmenduri

Bejne ate qe duan dhe nderkohe bindin te tjeret qe po bejne ate qe te tjeret duan eshte nje aftesi e rrale tek burrat dhe e pergjithshme tek grate

Dashuria eshte si lotet,lind prej syve,zbret neper buze e pastaj ulet ne zemer

Mos beso tek zjarri i dashurise gjys i shuar,sepse edhe nje e fryre e vetme e ndez perseri

Llafet e grafe nuk sjellin  miell por u japin buke poeteve

Dashuria eshte celesi qe hap portat e pamundesive

----------


## Renegata

Me thuaj me ke rri,te te them se cili je.

Fjalet e shumta jane fukarallek.

----------


## LOTI_NE_SY

mos i shiko gunen po shikoj punen ....

shoku i mir ne dit te veshtir......

bem o nen te te ngjaj ....

nga ferra del trendefili dhe nga trendafili mbin ferra ....

 shiko avllin shikoji shtepin pastaj meri te bijen .....

pyet shtat e tete dhe bej si di vete ...


i dituri brire nuk ka duken veprat .....

kur te ze mos bej e he hapi deren se ske cfar i ben ....e keqa




sherri i gruas sherri i mavis....(  mavi=keq =i/e zeze )

beso kontrollo te tjeret shum mos i degjo....

mos e ler te sotmen per neser dit e re kismet i ri ....

cte bije sekondi sta bie minuti .....

trim i mir me shok shum .....

----------


## LOTI_NE_SY

o hasan asan aga nuset i paske hata veshur ngjeshur me tafta po brenda qenkan kaka  ....kjo shprehje eshte kur nuset vishen rregullohen por tu vesh ne shtepi te mbyllesh hundet se te bie vilani lol

un ta kem mir me te zon pa bota le te thon cfar te duan ....

i zoti i shptepis e din ku i pikon catija ......

flasin keq se pret thika ne mish te botes .....

o njeriu me ment sic te dhemb ashtu me dhemb ....


mos u tall tij me nje vajz te re ktheje thiken nga vetja ke moter apo ske ....

----------


## FLORIRI

Eshte e veshtire qe dashuria te zgjase perhere prandaj kush dashuron shume nje dite do te sherohet nga dashuria.

Te miren qe ua ben prinderve do ta bejne dhe ty femijet ne pleqeri

Vetem ata qe kane femije mund te kuptojne dashurine e prindit

Njemije miq jane pak,nje armik eshte shume

Forca e nje gruaje matet me dobesine e saj,sa me e dobet aq me e forte eshte

Buzeqeshja e nje gruaje mundet te shese me shume mallera se mijera fjale te nje burri

Ne jete nuk ka helm gjarperi qe te kaloje apo te jete i barabarte me idhtesine e gjuhes se nje gruaje te tradhtuar ne dashuri

----------


## FLORIRI

Mundohu mos te jesh i ngadalte ne te folur,sepse do te jesh i ngadalte dhe ne te punuar

shohim dhe veshtrojme drejtuesin e nje populli.Nese ai eshte i mire ashtu do te jene dhe ministrat e tij.Nese ka ne zemer te keqen ate do te gjej dhe tek ministrat e tij.

Kush pergojon tjeret tek ty,neser do te pergojoje ty tek tjeret

Besimi ne jete gjendet vetem atehere kur shpirti ndjehet thellesisht i qete

Fatkeqesite ecin te shoqeruara ndersa fati vjen i vetem

Kush vjedh pak e fusin ne burg,kush vjedh shume ben karriere

Duhet nje jete e tere qe te kuptosh se nuk eshte e nevojshme te dishe gjithcka

Per mendjet e medha kurioziteti eshte pasioni i pare dhe i fundit

----------


## LOTI_NE_SY

dy te rrahura te bejn keq dy te ngrena jo ....

sa te rrosh do mesosh ......

rrum sum u be dhe kjo pun ...

kush me jep te ha e kam nen e baba ....kjo shprehje eshte se ku te intereson andej kalon ...

fshati i mir nuk do kallaus.....shpreje shum domethense

ku leh qen e ku del tym ku ja  ben daullja bym .....

kercen prifti nga belaja o muco te gjet hataja...

----------


## FLORIRI

Nese desheroni te dini opinioni tuaj te vertet mbi nje njeri shenoni ate qe ndjeni kur merrni nje leter(mesazh) prej tij

Puna eshte gjeja me e bukur ne bote,prandaj duam te leme dhe dicka per diten e neserme per te ber

Lufta eshte nje mesim i historise qe popujt kurre sdo ta mesojne plotesisht

Te mendosh dy here eshte e mjaftueshme,tre here eshte e nevojshme

----------


## FLORIRI

Bej mire dhe hidhe ne det

Mos hedh gur ne pus mbasi te kesh pire

Nje dore e vetme nuk mundet te duartrokase

Bjeri deres para se te hysh

Injoranti eshte armik i vetes

Oreksi vjen duke ngrene

Cdo sy ka veshtrimin e tij

Syu sheh,dora s'mund ta arrij

Mbaj te paster pragun tend dhe tere qyteti do te jete i paster

----------


## FLORIRI

Mos shko kurre me nxitim.Arrin me shpejt nese merr nje rruge te sigurte qofte dhe e gjate.Kush ka ngut duhet te ece me qetesi

Te vrasesh dy zogj me nje gur.Do te thote qe ben dicka dhe perfiton dy gjera te mira ne te njejten kohe

Goja eshte porta e fatkeqevise.Dicka qe keni thene gabimisht mund te sjelle te keqen.Duhet kujdes ne gjerat qe u themi tjereve

Te genjesh eshte gje e keqe por ndonjehere e nevojshme

Edhe majmuni bien nga pema,edhe nje njeri i shkathet deshton ndonjehere

Suksesi vjen nga mossuksesi.Gabon dhe meson.Radhen tjeter ben ate qe duhet.

Mbasi te kesh bere ate qe mundesh mund te presesh ndihmen e Zotit

Nuk mund te nderrosh barkun me shpinen,qe te besh dicka te rendesishme dhe urgjente nuk duhet te marresh ne konsiderate gjera tjera pervec saj

----------

